
Google Stadia requires $130 upfront, $10 per month at November launch - sequence7
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/google-stadia-requires-130-upfront-10-per-month-at-november-launch/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20116089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20116089),
except for the ones about this title.

------
bsurmanski
This headline is misleading.

The $130 is for the "Founders Edition", which is an early access with
additional hardware (controller + 4k chromecast).

The $10 a month is for 4k access (instead of the default 1080p) and free games
(ala Xbox live gold).

You may use an existing controller (or keyboard/mouse) connected to a PC if
you want.

Without the subscription, games access is by-purchase (like steam).

~~~
pier25
Without the $10 subscription you have to buy each game and it runs on 1080p?

~~~
bsurmanski
I think that's the implication.

Earlier they had demos of YouTube integration, so i imagine they would have
demo's or some way to play before buying (?)

------
lawrenceyan
The title is sort of misleading. Stadia Founder's Edition is $129 for 2 three
month subscriptions (one for a friend I guess?), a Stadia controller, and a
Chromecast Ultra.

Stadia Pro, what they're calling their subscription model, is $10/month which
is independent of everything else and all you technically need to play games
on Stadia using your Chrome browser, phone, etc.

------
Havoc
First reaction to headline was WTF, but given that it includes hardware that
seems reasonable.

Not particularly pleased about monthly fee AND a la carte per game though.
Imagine if netflix did that...there would be a riot.

~~~
292355744930110
Amazon does this. There are many shows and movies that are included with
Amazon Prime but there are others that you need to purchase.

~~~
Havoc
Fair point, but I think scale of the problem matters. That info sounds like
the monthly fee will include ONE game - Destiny 2.

That's tangibly different from Amazon's mixed models. Especially since I get
Amazon prime for the shipping...the movies are just nice to haves.

Which means the 10 USD is effectively a hardware rental fee only. And Google
becomes a game distrib platform and eats Steam's lunch.

~~~
strictnein
Considering Steam is full of people who will notice the latency of something
like this, I doubt Steam is worried at all.

I'm no MLG tryhard, but I notice the latency when playing my Xbox One X across
my local 1Gb network. I wouldn't want to have that be my daily experience.

